# Venison Bacon



## crazymoon (Dec 6, 2018)

It is that time of year again for all the venison posts to pop up ! I made up 12 pounds of venison bacon using Owens BBQ ground and formed bacon seasoning. I ground up 6 pounds of venison and 6 pounds of pork butt twice through a 1/4 "plate . Packed in 3 -8"x8" aluminum pans. My secret so they dont stick is to layer saran wrap twice in the pan, an east /west  and then a north /south direction with overlap.






Let them rest in the fridge for a day and then into the smoker.





Two hours at 130*, then add smoke( 2-3 hrs.) and raise the temp to 170-180. It took about 6 hours more to get to an IT of  142* ,smoker was slow in coming up to the 170ish  mark.





Back to the fridge after cooling to rest and then sliced up the next day 





Sliced thick (#8 setting) and packaged in one pound  servings. Owens seasoning are excellent and highly recommended.Thanks for looking ! CM


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 6, 2018)

Very nice.  I hope to make more soon.  My son loves this stuff.


----------



## tropics (Dec 6, 2018)

CM That looks good how much weight did you use,on them to pack them tight? When I did my GFB I used a gallon water bottle.
Richie


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 6, 2018)

Lookin good . I never had it before , I guess it gets fried like bacon ? I have the same seasoning , just need to make it happen . Nice job .


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 6, 2018)

tropics said:


> CM That looks good how much weight did you use,on them to pack them tight? When I did my GFB I used a gallon water bottle.
> Richie


Richie , I have a chamber sealer so no weight is required,just throw it in there and it gets sealed pronto.




chopsaw said:


> Lookin good . I never had it before , I guess it gets fried like bacon ? I have the same seasoning , just need to make it happen . Nice job .


CS, Yes you take the IT to 142* in the smoker and then fry up like bacon . It is delicious!


----------



## mossymo (Dec 6, 2018)

Nicely done, looks excellent!


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 6, 2018)

mossymo said:


> Nicely done, looks excellent!



You sell great products, please keep it up ! :)


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 6, 2018)

Have done that before with Owens, best ever and easy to do.


----------



## Ishi (Dec 6, 2018)

Awesome!! I’m tagging this for next summer. A friend gave a couple packages of deer bacon for a meat locker and I really liked it. 
This will be a great way to use the boned out chunks! 
Thanks a ton for posting


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 6, 2018)

FWIW, I would stay with the 50/50 mix also. I have gone 60/40 route and that seemed quite dry.


----------

